
10gen CTO Eliot Horowitz on the Rise of MongoDB - MarlonPro
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/04/11/10gen-cofounder-cto-eliot-horowitz-mongodb-partnership-red-hat-enterprise-linux-04102012/
======
siculars
... And fall?

I'm not gonna hate. I'll just say that developers really need to understand
the products they use and, in particular, when to use them. That said, hosted
persisted storage of all sorts (s3, relational, non relational) is a huge
opportunity. 10gen's partnership with RedHat is a great step forward (not to
detract from other Mongo hosting solutions, of course).

~~~
nitashatiku
Why do you think MongoDB is "fall"-ing?

------
HackR
Cassandra ftw :)

